# [réseau] port 5555 et 8085 ???

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

à quoi servent ces deux ports :

- 5555

- 8085

Bien évidemment, c'est sur un routeur adsl ... 

Une idée ?

----------

## philius

5555 il semblerait que se soit un port servant de communication ou d'information ???

mon anglais est pas super

http://www.auditmypc.com/port/tcp-port-5555.asp

----------

## loopx

j'ai déjà lu ca, mais ca ne dis pas grand chose à mon gout .. quel est le but de ces ports ? ... j'ai envie de les fermers ^^

----------

## philius

bhein des ports dans  un routeur c'est l'admin qui les a mis et donc il doit savoir

je viens de trouver ca une base de donnée sur les ports

http://www.speedguide.net/ports.phpLast edited by philius on Wed Aug 26, 2009 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## philius

http://www.speedguide.net/port.php?port=5555

----------

## philius

le 8085 semble inutilisé, et donc libre si besoin pour une application

----------

## El_Goretto

Va falloir apprendre à utiliser la fonction "éditer" sur ses posts, jeune philius. Le postcount++, c'est mal  :Smile: 

Et non, je ne connais pas non plus d'usage particuliers de ces ports.

Sinon, pour aller moins loin qu'internet pour pêcher des informations, je vous rappelle qu'il y a toujours: 

```
# grep 5555 /etc/services

rplay           5555/tcp                        # RPlay audio service

rplay           5555/udp

# grep 8085 /etc/services

#

```

Moi je vote "on ferme", et on voit qui vient râler  :Smile: 

----------

## philius

rho pardon le jeune padawan que je suis se servira de la fonction edit ^^

(je pensais qu'on gagnait un cadeau à la fin :p)

sur les lien plus haut il parle de trojan, de freeciv, de xbox media center pour 5555

je viens de voir "emerge nmap" un utilitaire pour le scan des ports (ca peut servir)

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## truc

 *philius wrote:*   

> (je pensais qu'on gagnait un cadeau à la fin :p)

 

Je perds espoir de mon coté, mais bon, juste au cas où, en voici un beau...  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *philius wrote:*   

> bhein des ports dans  un routeur c'est l'admin qui les a mis et donc il doit savoir
> 
> je viens de trouver ca une base de donnée sur les ports
> 
> http://www.speedguide.net/ports.php

 

lol, c'est moi l'admin ^^ et j'ai rien commandé :p

Tiens, intéressant le site avec la DB de ports  :Smile:   vais conserver ca  :Wink: 

Sinon, bah, je me demande toujours comment désactiver cela .. suis même pas sur de pouvoir le faire sur le routeur  :Surprised: 

----------

